# barn plans



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay guys we are finally building a goat barn. we want something that will give us the most for less. I have nine goats, 6 breeders, 2 bucks and 1 wether. we need to be able to expand without needing to always build additions. With us building this is there any ideas of how we should set up the kidding stalls? How should I have stalls for picky goats without using up too much space? Anything I should add that would make my life easier?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Movable panels to rearrange the barn as you need.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are SO many fantastic threads including some with drawn plans and/or photos about this topic! If you scroll down to the bottom of this page there Is a box of Similar Threads that should start you off with plenty of reading! Then you can find even more threads at the bottom of those pages 

In addition, if you are on Facebook, there are two fantastic groups called: Goat Facility and Goat Barn Photos & Ideas


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What ever you plan, double it! And make sure you have lots of lights, drains and water sources! And WINDOWS! 
Have fun planning your barn!


----------

